

Ask HN: What are some non-CRUD/non-UI/UX problems that you'd like to see solved? - borplk

I've been suffering from a problem that I'd like to discuss with you.<p>At the moment I'm not ready to commit to a real full-time business. So I try to build some simple web products that are useful but don't need full-time commitment or actual business/legal work. Mostly single function websites.<p>The problem is I repeatedly find myself with a typical CRUD application. They are useful to build but they don't satisfy me as I just end up dealing with UI over simple CRUD problems. Examples are to-do apps, expense tracking and bookmarking apps.<p>These are great applications but since they are highly consumer facing, the challenge mainly boils down to decent UI/UX and support for multiple devices, etc... makes sense if you are a real business but not very enjoyable to deal with browser issues and web forms as side projects.<p>On the other hand I see people building great libraries for developers. This allows them to focus on a bigger challenge and build something a little more useful/meaningful. I've programmed for years but still I don't think I'm at the level to write libraries for other developers either.<p>So my question to you is what are some relatively easy, non-CRUD or non-UI/UX oriented problems do you think I could tackle?<p>Perhaps a small library that you think would be nice to have? Or a single function website that does a fair bit of stuff at the back but doesn't need a complicated web UI?<p>I hope I could get the meaning across. I'm sure I'm not the only one feeling this way.
The web has gotten so big and expectations so high that if you launch without supporting web, Android and iPhone no one cares. Makes it harder and harder for a side-project to gain any traction.<p>Ask questions if there's anything unclear.
======
AznHisoka
I feel the same way. I've become very cynical of software
engineering/programming. Most of the things we build are simple CRUD apps.
Pixels on the screen. Virtual widgets. And to make matters worse, the purpose
of most of them are trivial and silly. Or if it's not silly, it's not needed
because the market is flooded with similar apps.

I don't have any ideas. For me, my default is to be bored and do nothing,
rather than pursue a trivial, boring idea. I don't care if I remain this way
until I die :)

